# Columbus Ohio Snow Removal



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

I just wanted to see how many guy's (companys) in Columbus Ohio know about Plowsite.com

I'll go First:

Jason, Flawless Landscaping & Tree Service LLC. www.flawlesslandscaping.com

I know i have seen ScottScape on here


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm here...

Matt, Dickson Landscape, small sole-propriatorship landscape/maintenance as of now, will probably need to LLC this coming year

added a '02 GMC 2500HD with a BOSS 7.6' standard duty straight blade..

ran around with other companies in the area in the past for winter services,

glad to be working my own equipment year-round now ha


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm moving to Columbus this weekend, trying to see who needs help out there, and start to get to know some of the players before next season... Hey according to Bastardi there may be one more this year...


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey! So whats on the horizon for Columbus this year!! I'm ready for some snow!!!!!


----------

